# The British Invaded All but 22 Countries



## AWP (Nov 5, 2012)

An interesting map and story explaining it. Clearly, invading America for example doesn't mean that Redcoats tromped through Colorado or New Mexico, but it is an interesting list all the same.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...-of-ten-countries-so-look-out-Luxembourg.html



> A new study has found that at various times the British have invaded almost 90 per cent of the countries around the globe.
> The analysis of the histories of the almost 200 countries in the world found only 22 which have never experienced an invasion by the British.
> Among this select group of nations are far-off destinations such as Guatemala, Tajikistan and the Marshall Islands, as well some slightly closer to home, such as Luxembourg.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ah, the oul Brits... we had them for 900 years... and all we got was a partitioned country, not even a T-shirt.. lol


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2012)

We all got a free tshirt and a bunch of loud spiteful French. ;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2012)

All we got was an economic, military, and intellectual powerhouse.  

And the t-shirt.  Size XXXL, please.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> All we got was an economic, military, and intellectual powerhouse.
> 
> And the t-shirt. Size XXXL, please.


 
Did you Super Size that?


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Nov 5, 2012)

Well ye know why tis said that the sun never sets on the British Empire . . . .





. . .E'en God dosna trust an Englishman in the dark.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 5, 2012)

We just look at it in yet another way we triumph over all.

Right?

:-/


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 5, 2012)

With all the poutine, you'd think we were in the lead but at least we aren't as bad at eating as the Irish. lol


----------



## Dame (Nov 5, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> We all got a free tshirt and a bunch of loud spiteful French. ;)


LOL. I think policemedic may resemble, er, resent that remark.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 5, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> All we got was an economic, military, and intellectual powerhouse.
> 
> And the t-shirt. Size XXXL, please.


 
Lets not forget that you also created your own ruling elite to replace the Royals hence really defeating the purpose of that whole nasty little rebellion in the first place.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2012)

Dame said:


> LOL. I think policemedic may resemble, er, resent that remark.


 
Well, not loud. Sarcasm and spite are best doled out in quiet, disdainful tones.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 5, 2012)

All we got is the most beautiful country in the world that doesn't have all that many enemies and is difficult to invade.


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 6, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> With all the poutine, you'd think we were in the lead but at least we aren't as bad at eating as the Irish. lol


 

Now there is a statistic you can keep!  LOL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 6, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> With all the poutine, you'd think we were in the lead but at least we aren't as bad at eating as the Irish. lol


 
Just turn the graph around for drinking! Ha..ha! :-"


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 6, 2012)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> Just turn the graph around for drinking! Ha..ha! :-"


 
I can not disagree with that one.  lol


----------



## 0699 (Nov 6, 2012)

I read the title and assumed QEII finally snapped and released the RMs.  Figure 2-3 per country should do it.


----------

